# metritis



## dq (Aug 15, 2008)

I have two dead does within 3 days of kidding due to metritis last week. vet is less then helpful and has given me excenel to give the rest at kidding and two days after and, other then stressing cleanliness/ don't pull on afterbirth etc...just shrugged his shoulders. 

both does delivered two healthy term bucklings each and 24-48 hrs after kidding went down hill fast and died within 12 hrs. second one received long acting penicillin (that is all I had on hand I know its pretty pathetic) by injection and as close to in her cervix as I could get as per the advice of a contact on the goat 911 site in hopes that I could get her through till the vet opened. had her at the vets waiting for him to arrive when she died the next morning. second doe I checked for another kid and I did assist some for her first big buckling. first doe had no assistance or checking whatsover until she was already really bad and I went in to see if her cervix was still open (futile I know) thinking she may have another kid. 

I have read that vit. A deficiency is associated with metritis. I switched my mineral last fall to one that, although similiar in most ways, had 1/3 the iu/lb of vit. A then my old one. I have switched back to my old mineral and have started giving vit. A caplets daily to each doe by hand. does anyone have experience with vit A deficiency and metritis?? 

I'm petrified for my next doe due on the 21st. I have the antibiotic on hand of course but I'm not covinced that two does in a row developing severe metritis is a coincidence or simple infection and I want to be armed with everything I need to make sure this doesn't happen again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Metritis does not kill something in 48 hours. You are looking at something else than Metritis. 

Ken


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Would ck the buck I used but have no experience with this at all Did the vet do an nuropsy or just guess at this are you sure it was this or could it have been calcium defiency? just doesn't sound right to me that they would go this fast Like Ken said


----------



## dq (Aug 15, 2008)

the fast part is really what makes me think more is going on then just simple coincidental infections. they were bred to two different bucks. some form of venerial disease has crossed my mind but I have no experience with that. the vet diagnosed death from acute septicemia due to metritis on the second doe. he showed me puss in the uterus. it looked like the doe I had opened up myself 4 days before and they both had the exact same symptoms of pushing, uncomfortable, immediate drop/elimination in milk production, in addition to being "off". the first doe was a boer. I doubt with her that it was hypocalcemia. the second doe was my lamancha and she is a decent producer (I had to milk her out as normal the day after kidding as she was full to bursting, the next day by the afternoon her kids were going hungry)but at the time of onset of symptoms her temp was normal and she was the one that the vet diagnosed. I don't think this is "normal" metritis. something else has to be going on. please anybody I'm desperate.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

everything I find relating to metritis is that Selenium and VIT E play a big role but didn't find any real data on Vit A


----------



## dq (Aug 15, 2008)

is what you found relating to selenium that they don't clean properly? i found statements regarding that too but I haven't found anything very "real" either. just statements, no real case studies or evidence based information. my vet poo poo -ed the idea that this could be mineral related and repeately told me "I didn't see any signs of mineral deficiency" I'm thinking ...you mean other then I have two dead does!!!!...grrrrrr.... I think I will get some BOSS since he obvioulsy wasn't keen on selling me the bo-se. its so frustrating. I took a hunk of liver from the first doe thinking to have copper levels checked since somewhere in my cobwebby brain I remember something about that. could I find out anything else from that in the way of selenium and vit A? where would I send it???


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

sorry you lost them. How very sad and frustrating for you.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

With Langston in your own backyard I would be using a different vet. Surely even your vet can tell you where to send a liver slice for liver biopsy for copper levels. Sending it through the vet is a must for most labs.

A doe can be very ill at day 3 from metritis but certainly not dieing.

It's also not much of a diagnosis it's a symptom....inflammation of the uterus...there isn't a cause to what he is saying.

Curious but did you physcially have your hands in each doe delivering them? Vicki


----------



## dq (Aug 15, 2008)

sorry I took so long responding. I spent the night out of town, no internet at the new place yet. no i did not have my hand in both. the first one I simply watched the birth and provided some resistance to keep the second one from slipping back between contractions, it had a leg back and was just taking a little longer than I prefer. I was paranoid after the first death and because at first I thought it might have been a retained kid on the first doe I decided to check and make sure there wasn't one on the second doe after the two bucks just so I didn't have to worry and wonder. when I asked my vet where to send a liver sample in he said I shouldn't bother (when he opened up the second doe) I guess I was a weanie and didn't insist. your right. this vet is history or at least I will just use him to get meds I am not going to rely on his advice. he isn't concerned and is too non chalant about this and seems very condescending about my concerns making me feel stupid for asking legitimate questions. I'll try and contact langston. thanks.


----------



## dq (Aug 15, 2008)

I contacted a dr. at langston and he suggested Lionel Dawson at OSU and said he wouldn't expect it to be nutritional. I'm hesitant and feeling a bit intimidated for some reason. 

surely I should expect to pay to consult with this gentleman .....right?

is it pointless without the does bodies? one is buried and the other the vet disposed of. all I have is some pictures of the first does uterus and part of her liver and of course the timeline and symptoms.


----------

